# frozen corn on the cob?



## tadams32

Just curious. Have any of you tried to smoke frozen corn on the cob. I have some in the freezer. Thanks.


----------



## graywolf1936

I still have some in my freezer, don't care for it much but I did grill some last week and it had better texture then  just boiled (heated)..next time I smoke I will try some.I don't understand because frozen kernels, off the cob taste good (to me).


----------



## smokerjim

i'm with you graywolf, i froze some on the cobb"picked it myself so it was fresh" it had a weird taste to me, also froze some off the cob and that tasted as fresh as the day i picked it.


----------



## tadams32

Thanks. I had the smoker full, so it was just a thought.


----------



## eman

Boil that corn w/ crab boil an honey


----------



## graywolf1936

It was already too soft, I fed it to the mourning Doves., however we have the best Dixon(Ca.) White corn, should be ready in a month or so, I will try the crab boil and honey then.I am thinking it would taste like the corn in Low Country Boil.


----------



## dandl93

I was shown years ago when you freeze fresh corn on the cob.Dont husk it stick it in a brown paper bag leave enough room to fold the top shut and tape with freezer tape.During the year pull out how many ears you want to cook thaw out a bit and husk.Tastes just like out of the field fresh.

Dan


----------



## GaryHibbert

Hey Dan

Never heard of this method.  Will definitely try it out this fall.  Normally I just parboil them and freeze.Thanks for sharing.  sounds great!!

Gary


----------



## dandl93

I was shown years ago when you freeze fresh corn on the cob


GaryHibbert said:


> Hey Dan
> 
> Never heard of this method.  Will definitely try it out this fall.  Normally I just parboil them and freeze.Thanks for sharing.  sounds great!!
> 
> Gary


Gary

If you pick your own cut off the stalk end  up close to the cob saves some room.We never parboiled any veggies we put into the freezer.Anything we chopped or cut up we would lay out on a cookie sheet let freeze for a bit then bag in freezer bags kept them from freezing together.I use to  fill 5 freezers a year to get threw winter.Never Never again I grow year around and never a snow flake hahahahahha


----------

